# Free Streaming Radio



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I found this site pandora.com that has free streaming radio and I love it.
Whenever I am on the computer at home or at work I rock out.(a little Stevie Ray Vaughn right now)
You customize what you want to hear plus it will add some similar stuff too.

It's probably been around forever but it's new to me.

Check it out if your interested!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

thx


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

I just try it but thee not allowed to stream to canada.
thanks anyway.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

bcdude said:


> I just try it but they not allowed to stream to canada.
> thanks anyway.


Maybe its because its so cold in Canada that all the "streams" are frozen...

Man -- that was a bad joke... even for me...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> I just try it but they not allowed to stream to canada.
> thanks anyway.


Maybe its because its so cold in Canada that all the "streams" are frozen...

Man -- that was a bad joke... even for me...
[/quote]

You said it Ghosty - LOL

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

4ME said:


> I found this site pandora.com that has free streaming radio and I love it.
> Whenever I am on the computer at home or at work I rock out.(a little Stevie Ray Vaughn right now)
> You customize what you want to hear plus it will add some similar stuff too.
> 
> ...


yep...they have been around for a little over 2 years.


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

Thor said:


> I just try it but they not allowed to stream to canada.
> thanks anyway.


Maybe its because its so cold in Canada that all the "streams" are frozen...

Man -- that was a bad joke... even for me...
[/quote]

You said it Ghosty - LOL

Thor
[/quote]

i THOUGHT IT WAS A GOOD JOKE. but i think i should have read my post before sending it. even i didn,t understand it.


----------



## compass49 (Feb 4, 2008)

A similar web site is www.accuradio.com and they stream to Canada (they use stream heaters)







.

I've listened to this site for a few years now.


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

i,ll have to try that one when i get off work.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Cool, never heard of these sites...


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I've said it before and I'll say it again: I like:

http://www.slacker.com

has great music streams - about 100 different genres - all programmable as to what you like and don't like.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

...just google "internet radio". You'll get a ton of sites like those listed above.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I enjoy this one --> Radio Roku


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

raynardo said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again: I like:
> 
> http://www.slacker.com
> 
> has great music streams - about 100 different genres - all programmable as to what you like and don't like.


Thanks! I'll try that one too. along with the other ones mentioned by others


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

raynardo said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again: I like:
> 
> http://www.slacker.com
> 
> has great music streams - about 100 different genres - all programmable as to what you like and don't like.


I used to use Pandora, but switched to Slacker after you mentioned it on here. Great site!
Ken


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

I've never tried slacker, but sure will. Has anyone ever tried the $36.00 per year Pandora subscription that allows you to stream to mobile devices as well? I use Sprint, and that is one of the supported carriers. That seems like it would be pretty neat to be able to listen to Pandora wherever I have service!


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Ghosty said:


> I just try it but they not allowed to stream to canada.
> thanks anyway.


Maybe its because its so cold in Canada that all the "streams" are frozen...

Man -- that was a bad joke... even for me...
[/quote]


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

No commercials.

http://www.clearchannelmusic.com/hdradio/

No crazy plugins needed. Enjoy.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Tyvekcat said:


> No commercials.
> 
> http://www.clearchannelmusic.com/hdradio/
> 
> No crazy plugins needed. Enjoy.


...then fire up "replay music" and make all the DRM free MP3's you want.


----------

